# Cable Tray Fire Industrial Envirionment



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Well if you have a Zero Energy policy, and don't want the liability if something should happen (and fire-damaged cables can be temperamental to say the least) and you don't know where all of the cables are energized from.....

You will need to schedule a TOTAL SHUTDOWN of the facility or facilities involved. There is no other option that will comply with a Zero Energy Policy under the conditions you specified in your post. 

Welcome to the nuthouse. :thumbup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Toby Gathright said:


> Repair of energized wires/cable burnt during fire. We have a Zero Energy Policy here. But*, there is no way of knowing where all of the wire/cables are fed from*. We have repaired these before without injury. Just wandering what other people do when this happens.


 Time consuming is your only issue, which is money. Hook up a tracer and have at it.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

360max said:


> Time consuming is your only issue, which is money. Hook up a tracer and have at it.


This. There is always a way, just takes time. 

I had to do that before, was 12 cables in a tray. Figured we could get it all done in 12 hours with 6 guys. I was tasked with tracing it out with another guy. After about 4 hours of getting no where the operations manager asked how it was going, I said slow, probably be a week to trace them out. He said it had to be fixed tomorrow. I said no problem, I'll make sure everyone put's their locks on the main and shut down the facility power. 
Suddenly we had all the time in the world, actually took 2 weeks to trace them all out. Apparently a total shut down would cost a million a day, so 160 man hours wasn't too bad after that.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

The outage not to mention the amount of time spent tracing and identifying components, sounds like a costly lesson on having them identified and cable prints drafted for the future.


----------

